# Twister 6 channel NEW in box



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

not mine. sure is pretty sweet looking

Twister by Audio Sytem F6-380 Series lll 60x6 Stereo - eBay (item 300515982644 end time Jan-23-11 18:45:50 PST)


----------



## primetime1267 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweet looking amp!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

someone bid


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Were these expensive in the USA? Here in Europe, these amps costed EUR 450,- if I remember correctly, same price as the F4-600.
I guess it's too soon to start bidding since the starting-price is already $200 (EUR 150,- ?)

Isabelle


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Thats awfully huge for a 360 watt amp (60x6)


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> Thats awfully huge for a 360 watt amp (60x6)



that might just be the pic. Ollschool has some twister amps and he said they are very small for the power. 

also look at the pic with the owner manual. it might be 6 inches wide so it might be around 18inches long.

also look at the pic where it looks like its on some tile. tiles look like they may be 12 inch

I will ask him for the dimensions.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I always wanted some of these or a dragster amp. I just don't know how they sound.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Slightly warm. 
Totally NOT comparable with Steg amps (which are full of harsh false detail and noise).
The only reason why they are cheaper than Steg amps is because they don't have the special power supply providing the same power at 11 as at 15V.

However, I wouldn't pay more than $400,- for it, knowing how cheap they are here in Europe and knowing it's a discontinued line...

Maybe a downside on this one: This particular 6ch model isn't 1ohm/ch, 2ohm bridged stable. All the other models of this line are.
There is also no reason to buy this amp to use for anything less than a 5ch, since the F4-600 was the same price and size and gave [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] Do the math for bridged operation yourself 

This amp would be great for mids + tweeters + rearfill or left/center/right mids+tweeters, combined with an F4-600 (exactly the same shape and size) on midbass and sub.

Isabelle


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Off the top of my head these are just short of 22" long I had two of the F2>500 which were the big 2 channel but they used the same chassis I believe. Very nice amps I'll happily speak highly of them another point is these are really just an early version of the Mosconi amps everone is having a wank over. Same company, manufacturer, designer, and from the internal pics I saw it showed that internally the PS and output section are incredibly similar but with changes in the preamp section mostly.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

They are nice amps. I had the F2>190 iirc mono to a sub and it had plenty of power for such a small amp.

Actually, I sold that amp to Ollschool. I think he has bought more since then.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Patriot_tech said:


> They are nice amps. I had the F2>190 iirc mono to a sub and it had plenty of power for such a small amp.
> 
> Actually, I sold that amp to Ollschool. I think he has bought more since then.



ollschool has more than one and loves them actually


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

someone bid. $200 and its all you!!

I cant use it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Get it JAX!!!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

DAT said:


> Get it JAX!!!



dangit Dave, stop . I am trying to control myself. since I got the MK in the works I cant buy this.

its so nice though. Kevin loves them. Look much like a zapco inside also.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

I may try for it, but I'm really trying to find some PA white HVT's or ESX's.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Patriot_tech said:


> I may try for it, but I'm really trying to find some PA white HVT's or ESX's.


SoundJunkie has some PA HVT's not sure if they are white... but talk to him and he might let them go.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

I would not say i love them. But they do sound nice and warm with no harshness, plenty of power, nice headroom. I honestly, if i had to compare this amp with another, would be the audison LRX line. And maybe a tad better. If that is fair to say. They look appealing and not ugly. IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw this amp before the link was posted. I was thinking about it, but where would you find a matching amp, that made me pass on it.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I saw this amp before the link was posted. I was thinking about it, but where would you find a matching amp, that made me pass on it.



they show up once in a while on ebay. "ollschool" has a couple you could talk him out of a 2 channel. maybe

he likes these enough that if I win it and dont want to run it then he will trade me some stuff for it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

It's not a Brax, Sinfoni, or other super high end amp but it does sound good. better than the Audison Lrx? Sure I think so only Audison i really liked was the Vrx series.


*JAX - I think I maybe bid on this also.....*


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

DAT said:


> SoundJunkie has some PA HVT's not sure if they are white... but talk to him and he might let them go.



I happen to have two white PA HVT-754's, one mint and one really nice. Had not thought about letting them go just yet but..???$$$
I thought I had given Patriot a line on one off Ebay a month or so ago and he was going to stick with his ESX'S?
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I seen this yesterday, but hey I don't need it..


Very Very Rare old school planet audio Tube Amp!!! HVT - eBay (item 280619840966 end time Jan-29-11 18:36:39 PST)


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

SoundJunkie said:


> I happen to have two white PA HVT-754's, one mint and one really nice. Had not thought about letting them go just yet but..???$$$
> I thought I had given Patriot a line on one off Ebay a month or so ago and he was going to stick with his ESX'S?
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Soundjunkie - I appreciate the info you relayed....I did bid on that one, but apparently someone wanted it more than me. I missed the auction on the ESX 2 channel last week though. 

I haven't gotten much done on my install other than sound deadening the trunk. It is 1 deg F here right now, so I'm in no hurry to get out in the garage. 

You guys know how this hobby is.....It's all cool stuff and I buy in many cases when I don't need it / won't end up using it. I won't OFFICIALLY decide what I'm going to use until I am in the midst of the install. Even then, it will get ripped out and replaced quickly. 

Always looking for a deal on that next really cool amp or speaker I just can't live without.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

SoundJ--

Just for arguments sake..... PM me and Fill in the blanks ???$$$

Thanks


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

hmmm 5 minutes left...wonder who it is??? DAT??


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nope, it's ollschool

Jax you bidding on it?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Patriot_tech said:


> SoundJ--
> 
> Just for arguments sake..... PM me and Fill in the blanks ???$$$
> 
> Thanks


Will do PT!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Someone got a steal!!!


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

CRAP!

I was searching for something else I'm looking to buy soon (another 87 GN) and forgot this until a couple minutes ago....

Oh well, If it was kevin then I'm glad I didn't bid and raise the price for either of us too much. It's not like I needed it anyway.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

here is link of a guy that was selling some also back in 4-2010

his was brand new and wanted $500+ shipping

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/79182-twister-amps-bnib.html


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I was the first bidder...Kevin wanted to trade me some amps for it if I won. He didnt tell me he was going to bid. 

not sure if he won or not. ended at fair $227 + $25 ship. still not bad. 

Not right timing for me or else I would have fought harder for it. I got a repair bill on that JL to look forward to so money tied up.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

JAX said:


> I was the first bidder...Kevin wanted to trade me some amps for it if I won. He didnt tell me he was going to bid.
> 
> not sure if he won or not. ended at fair $227 + $25 ship. still not bad.
> 
> Not right timing for me or else I would have fought harder for it. I got a repair bill on that JL to look forward to so money tied up.


I got an email from someone telling me they great like $500 or so dealer cost and that it was MSRP'd at $899

so $252 is a hell of a deal for a BNIB amp.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

kind of wish I had tried to win it now just so I could have seen it. seller didnt really show it well nor give it a good presentation or he would have got more money.

I also emailed him 2x and he never responded. another reason I quit trying to win it. he turned me off with his lack of response


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I know the guy that won the amp, it was not Ollschool but when it arrives I will ask him if I can take some PICS of it.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

DAT said:


> I know the guy that won the amp, it was not Ollschool but when it arrives I will ask him if I can take some PICS of it.



who was it?


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

No, i did not try to bid. I have to get a new washing machine!! Someone dam sure got a deal.


----------

